# Field dressing a duck!



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a modified fish brine first created by my father-in-laws father. In 3 gallons of water I add 1.5 cups kosher salt ,2 cups brown sugar, 2 tbsp black pepper, 2 tbsp crushed red pepper, 3 tbsp pickling spice, 2 tbsp chopped onions 2 tsp garlic powder and 10 bay leaves. Whole birds 24 hrs, goose breasts 24 hrs, duck breasts 12 hours.
With smoking stuff, I will often make subtle changes to this but, this is pretty much how I do it.
Check my gallery for a pic of my smoker loaded up with turkey and goose.


----------

